# After Effects - Maske verschieben



## Another (21. September 2017)

Hab auch ma zur Maske 'ne Frage.

- Ich habe zwei Ebenen, mit dem gleichen Videoinhalt übereinander.
- Auf der oberen ist ein Effekt (andere Farbe, is egal)  samt eine animierte Maske, um nur diesen Teil einzufärben.
- Später kommt die gleiche Szene des Videos, nur leicht vergrößert und leicht verschoben, noch einmal.

Wie bekomme ich genau die gleiche animierte Maske, ebenfalls leicht vergrößert und verschoben auf die zweite Szene, ohne das nochmal händisch zu animieren? Via Nullobjekt (verschieben/skalieren) habe ich es versucht, verschiebe aber nur das Video dahinter. Hoffe es hilft mir jemand auf die Sprünge.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. September 2017)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann ist der einfachste Weg zur Wiederverwendung die Funktion "Pre-Compose". Damit lagerst du einen spezifischen Teil deines Projektes in eine andere Komposition aus und kannst diese beliebig of verwenden (und dann auch verschieben oder skalieren).


----------



## Another (24. September 2017)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort.

Soweit ich weiß ist die Funktion "Pre-Compose" im Grunde etwas wie eine Gruppierung von Ebenen. Ich kann mir (zumindest in meiner erstellten Szene) zwar noch nicht vorstellen ob mir das hilft, aber werde mich damit beschäftigen und zurückmelden, sofern es mir half.


----------

